
DIY Alloy Junction Transistors - ColinWright
https://bootlicker.party/posts/diy-alloy-junction-transistors/
======
DoctorOetker
How expensive are germanium wafers?

Wikipedia states that historically cuprous oxide is one of the most studied
semiconductors:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper(I)_oxide#Semiconducting...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper\(I\)_oxide#Semiconducting_properties)

Do you know of any comprehensive reviews of cuprous oxide, referencing the
most important theory and applications, and (lab or commercial) devices
constructed?

Do you think it is possible to make cuprous oxide transistors?

